# hey smelvis! meet unczilla...



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

he's a teacher,and he thinks you are screwed...lol
9405 5036 9930 0157 2343 88


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This can't end well....I love this public war!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now Youngster remember last time you couldn't sit for week


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Damn these zillas are breeding like rabbits


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh Boy - Ron (uncuzilla) hittin Dave - this should be EPIC!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Love this!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a feeling this bomb may be larger than my entire stash. Can't wait to see the carnage!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> Damn these zillas are breeding like rabbits


maybe they are like gremlins with water.

This can't end well. He even gave Smelvis a heads up. this is going to be epic


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

The level of devastation that is on the way and only thing he's giving you to fix it is a screwdriver????? Oh that has to suck!! :lol:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Dave/Ron bombings are very fun to watch...it would be like watching Ali vs Tyson, but both weating helmets and pads...just slugging it our for days with no winner.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Sherlockholms said:


> opcorn:


:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> The Dave/Ron bombings are very fun to watch...it would be like watching Ali vs Tyson, but both weating helmets and pads...just slugging it our for days with no winner.


Elvis eats Zillas for late night snacks, I don't even have to wake up  
 :bolt:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey unczilla...
Well my little scaled friend they took awhile to get here but today they did via HI crazy system you have my cold blooded friend  Now I have to talk nice and Sh*t about you dang it. Here it kinda pretty huh.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW! That is a beautiful jar right there! Looks like Uncazilla might have more firepower than Zilla himself! Enjoy those Dave!



smelvis said:


> Hey unczilla...
> Well my little scaled friend they took awhile to get here but today they did via HI crazy system you have my cold blooded friend  Now I have to talk nice and Sh*t about you dang it. Here it kinda pretty huh.
> 
> Thanks Bro!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Beautiful - both you guys (well actually the whole "family") crack me up!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That's insane!!! (just like Dave and Ron)


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Holly crap, the stuff you guys bomb each other with is impressive!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice! :tu


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunning - and the jar's not bad either!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Stunning - and the jar's not bad either!


Ken, your avatar cracks me up & freaks me out at the same time - LOL!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow...unczilla knows haw to bring the pain. That's one hell of a package.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a very impressive package


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome, you outdid yourself Ron!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave enjoy those, they are well deserved. 

Ron seems as though you have outdone the entire board again....


----------

